# Looking for advice



## EmmyD (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello everyone, I’m here to maybe get some perspective on where I am in my marriage. I was in this site years ago and the 180 helped me so much with my mental state and ability to see reality. Things have changed a lot since then so my problems are different and thank god not as bad. But since last time it really helped I will try again!
Emmy d


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

EmmyD said:


> it really helped I will try again!


You don't need me.......  you are giving yourself the absolutely-right advice. "The 180" should be titled "How I Am Going to Live My Life....Forever".....


----------



## EmmyD (Jan 23, 2021)

Haha - you may be right and I just answered my own question!


----------

